# Huts over the water !!



## jc92869 (Oct 14, 2012)

One of our dream destinations is one of those resorts with huts over the water. We always see pictures in travel magazines and it looks like like it would be amazing.

 I have RCI points. Has anyone stayed/ traded into one of these resorts through RCI? would love to hear reviews / recommendations.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2012)

What resort would that be?  If it's a timeshare, exchangers seldom get the premium location - i.e. - over the water.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> What resort would that be?  If it's a timeshare, exchangers seldom get the premium location - i.e. - over the water.




Club Bali Hai Moorea (RCI #0782) has overwater bungalows available.  But on RCI's website it says: "Members can upgrade to Overwater Bungalows for special pricing at the resort when available." Not sure how you'd go about trying to exchange for one, or what the "special pricing" would be to get into one.

Dave


----------



## eal (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a list of 16 resorts with huts over the water.  The closest to the US is in Puerto Vallarta.

http://www.priceoftravel.com/992/the-11-cheapest-overwater-bungalow-resorts-in-the-world/


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 14, 2012)

There's a place in Bermuda too called 9 Beaches.


----------



## eal (Oct 15, 2012)

LivingSocial is advertising a Tahiti deal right now:

http://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/479068-six-days-in-tahiti-flights


----------



## jc92869 (Oct 15, 2012)

**



BMWguynw said:


> Club Bali Hai Moorea (RCI #0782) has overwater bungalows available.  But on RCI's website it says: "Members can upgrade to Overwater Bungalows for special pricing at the resort when available." Not sure how you'd go about trying to exchange for one, or what the "special pricing" would be to get into one.
> 
> Dave



let me add this to the list of "things my RCI sales presentation forgot to tell me"


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 15, 2012)

eal said:


> LivingSocial is advertising a Tahiti deal right now:
> 
> http://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/479068-six-days-in-tahiti-flights


 

WOW! That LivingSocial deal looks beautiful. I could never go, because I would never want to come back.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 16, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> WOW! That LivingSocial deal looks beautiful. I could never go, because I would never want to come back.


Absolutely beautiful -- definitely on our bucket list.  Someday!

Kurt


----------



## bailey (Oct 18, 2012)

Club Bali hai has an Internet special for $169.00 per night.  The resort is not luxurious, more "rustic"....but the views are to die for.  That rate is only certain dates and booking air with Tahiti travel otherwise it's $275.00 per night.  Not sure what the rate would be to upgrade on a RCI exchange.  They have recently renovated and I will be able to report more when I get back in January!


----------



## eal (Dec 1, 2012)

In today's Smarter Travel: 10 amazing over water bungalows

http://www.smartertravel.com/photo-...EBA05F402&nl_cs=13301119::7597281::13328801::


----------



## sml2181 (Dec 1, 2012)

eal said:


> Here is a list of 16 resorts with huts over the water.  The closest to the US is in Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> http://www.priceoftravel.com/992/the-11-cheapest-overwater-bungalow-resorts-in-the-world/




The first one on that list is in RCI - the Golden Palm Tree. I remembered the name as I have seen it in RCI (and considered it but we didn't have time to add it to our Kuala Lumpur trip).


----------



## persia (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, we're talking about Misool Eco Resort now for 2014.


----------

